# pigeon behaivor



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a indian fantail cock who acts like an eagle. He perches up on a high spot and spreads his wings out looking oh so impressive. Have you ever seen this behaivor before??? He also has atraced the attention of another femal, not his mate. And she wont leave him alone. They have mated twice but she doesnt lay eggs. Will a cock have two mates at the same time? Cand he handle the care for the young? Any information would be helpfull.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboycountry said:


> I have a indian fantail cock who acts like an eagle. He perches up on a high spot and spreads his wings out looking oh so impressive. Have you ever seen this behaivor before??? He also has atraced the attention of another femal, not his mate. And she wont leave him alone. They have mated twice but she doesnt lay eggs. Will a cock have two mates at the same time? Cand he handle the care for the young? Any information would be helpfull.


Yes, I've seen the wing raising many times in my cock birds. They DO think they are SO tough!! LOL
Cocks will "mess around" on thier mate, but I've seldom seen a cock actually take two mates. And no, I don't believe he could care for two nests. He might try for a while, but because he needs to be sitting on a nest to give the hen a break, the second nest wouldn't get the break and I suspect the second hen would eventually give up. I wouldn't try it. If TWO hens lay eggs at the same time and you suspect that ONE cock is responsible for both sets of eggs, I would leave the eggs with the mate he seems to pay the most attention to and replace the other set with plastic eggs.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*T.y.*

Thanks For The Reply. I Have Not Had Many People Respond To My Latest Posts. What Type Of Birds Do You Raise? I Have The American Fantail, The Indian's, And Moden's Aswell.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboycountry said:


> Thanks For The Reply. I Have Not Had Many People Respond To My Latest Posts. What Type Of Birds Do You Raise? I Have The American Fantail, The Indian's, And Moden's Aswell.


I raise homers. You can visit my web site below under my name. Sorry you haven't gotten many replies. Just so you know.......I'm getting ready to leave for a few hours.....don't want you to think I don't WANT to reply.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks again for the reply. Does anyone have an answer to the question about indians that cant fly, or wont. I have a cock thats seems to not know how. Will he ever learn to fly. I have built a rung system but he even then wont go up to roost. even if his mate it in a next box.??????? WONDERING.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboycountry said:


> thanks again for the reply. Does anyone have an answer to the question about indians that cant fly, or wont. I have a cock thats seems to not know how. Will he ever learn to fly. I have built a rung system but he even then wont go up to roost. even if his mate it in a next box.??????? WONDERING.


I don't know much about fantails.......Indian or the other breed.........Is it a younger bird, older bird, in between?


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

seems to be a younger bird maybe this year or last. but not a fledgeling


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it may have been in a small cage and jut didnt have to fly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess being in a small cage could account for it. Have you ever tried picking it up and dropping it from about 2 or 3 feet to see what it does? Don't drop it from high enough to hurt it, but maybe, if it figured out what it's wings are for, it would start flying. Or you could hold it in your hands with it's feet between your fingers and wave your hand up and down to get him to flap his wings.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I have seen it glide down to eat and sun its self. but never tried the other. will try that today.


----------

